# Best GPS for tracking distance and time



## caisiemay (Sep 3, 2013)

Apologies if this is already a thread! 

I am looking to purchase a GPS for on the trail. Ideally I would want one that tracks distance, speed (average and fastest), time and location would be a bonus. 

What are your favorites?? 

The hardest part of my request is I'm working with a budget here and would like to spend under $200 Canadian. 

Thanks


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I downloaded the EquiTracks app on my iPhone for $4 and it does all those things.


----------



## caisiemay (Sep 3, 2013)

beau159 said:


> I downloaded the EquiTracks app on my iPhone for $4 and it does all those things.


Thanks! That's way more budget friendly haha! 
Do you know if it accesses your data? I don't have a very large data cap on my phone so I'm not sure if that would work well for me.


----------



## keyston44 (Feb 7, 2013)

There is a thread about this already. This might help you too.


http://www.horseforum.com/trail-riding/gps-315754/


Key


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

I use my tracks on my htc and it was a free app! Does all that you are looking for


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Garmin eTrex Ventura HC is what I use. Love it! I upload it all to EveryTrail.


----------



## color01 (Aug 12, 2013)

beau159 said:


> I downloaded the EquiTracks app on my iPhone for $4 and it does all those things.


on most of the trails we ride, we have no signal.


----------



## caisiemay (Sep 3, 2013)

keyston44 said:


> There is a thread about this already. This might help you too.
> 
> 
> http://www.horseforum.com/trail-riding/gps-315754/
> ...


 
Thank you! I will look here as well  

Thanks everyone!


----------



## caisiemay (Sep 3, 2013)

QOS said:


> Garmin eTrex Ventura HC is what I use. Love it! I upload it all to EveryTrail.


Does this track your speed too? I found a really cheap used one online


----------



## TownesThatBigChestnut (Sep 8, 2013)

I've tried a bunch of them but I love Track My Hack (free) and iRide (the paid version but with live GPS).

They're by the clothing company WoofWear, I love both of them but you can't beat FREE!

My Track My Hack friends and I love keeping tran of each other and I like the iRIde for when I'm riding alone I can have my darling fiancé keep track of me.

How many times did I use the word "track" lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

caisiemay said:


> Does this track your speed too? I found a really cheap used one online


Average speed and maximum speed as well as the speed while you are in motion are all recorded on the Garmin eTrex Venture.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

There is a grid that pops up on Every Trail that you can see your speed at any given point. I have mine set up to show current speed, max speed and average speed. It also shows current time, time since the ride started.


----------



## color01 (Aug 12, 2013)

I tried some trail ride apps, and I found out, that on most of our trails we don't have cell phone reception...now we are looking for a Hiking gps.


----------



## Tazmanian Devil (Oct 11, 2008)

color01 said:


> I tried some trail ride apps, and I found out, that on most of our trails we don't have cell phone reception...now we are looking for a Hiking gps.


Typically, a cell phone uses a GPS chip for location. Cell towers and wi-fi (when available) may be used to supplement GPS data, but a smart phone GPS app will work without any cell phone signal.

Depending on the app, you may not have a visible map (i.e. if it downloads and uses Google maps, you will not see a map or satellite view until you have a valid internet connection). 

A phone with GPS capability works just like a standalone GPS unit. How it handles maps and what features are available all depend on the software you are using.

The big disadvantage I see with using a phone as a GPS is battery life. GPS usage will generally drain your phone battery much quicker than a standalone GPS.


----------

